
Show HN: A simple webapp that recommends HN stories to HN users - wewake
http://hnfy.herokuapp.com
======
citilife
This doesn't work that great in my opinion...

Have you seen: [https://hnprofile.com/](https://hnprofile.com/)

It's a bit different, but if you can identify what a user is interested in -
you could do a good recommendation

~~~
wewake
That's okay :)

It started as an experiment and the initial results convinced me to make an
app out of it rather than letting it be an experiment. I believe it's not
possible to make a good recommendation system in general, with the limited
data available about the community users. Using the HN API, I could only find
user's submissions and comments (upvotes are private, thus limiting the amount
of useful data). I ended up using only the submissions to determine user's
topics of interest.

~~~
citilife
> I believe it's not possible to make a good recommendation system in general

It's definitely possible, however it would be limited to a subset of users
(probably need 10 or 20 comments). When you limit it to submissions the number
of words in a title is limited, and often not associated with the actual
content itself.

~~~
wewake
I've currently set 20 to be the minimum number of submissions required.
Lowering that limit would only result in random recommendations. Wouldn't it
be hard for even a human to properly tell what someone might be interested in
by looking at just 4-5 submissions they've made?

